# Big Al's sidewalk sale this weekend



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...pAUAnXQY2IfAa0kWQNmGpeej5kPGQkLte4HkEW-Fkbg==


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Do they ever have discount filters on sale at these things? Was looking for an eheim 221x, I feel like I won't find it there for sale.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

last year I picked up a new Xp2 for $110, usually they have a bunch of them for sale. as well as media and everything else you might want. goodluck


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

How are the sales during these things usually? Specifically decor?


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

for decor, hit or miss. i think they just lay out all the stuff that they cant sell during regular hours.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Any idea the rough discount on them?


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

usually any sale on saltwater equipments?

marine salt maybe? light bulbs? 

or is it usually just junk?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Didn't you guys look at the linked poster? It's usually just those items, plus whatever products the individual store hasn't been able to sell well and needs to get rid of (at up to 75% off). As per the poster:

trailblazer295: Selected Decor is up to 50% off.

ninjaturtle: Only T8 bulbs are listed marked down. (I have some NEW 55/65W CFs if you need). No salt is marked down at these sales because that is a big thing for the Boxing Day Sales.

It's definetly best to go on the first, or maybe second day of these. All that's left by the last day is picked over crap. This sale isn't really a big deal IMO, but if I'm needing to buy a can of food, might as well pick it up at 20% off, and have a look at what else I didn't know I might need/want.

Also note that the poster only indicates that a few of the corperate stores (Saug,Scarb,Oak) are having the sidewalk sale, but Hamilton/Stoney Creek is also having one.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Most of the stuff are returned items. Items with ripped boxes. Old items that have been sitting in the selves for a year. Expired items, and items from companies that are no longer exits.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Most of the stuff are returned items. Items with ripped boxes. Old items that have been sitting in the selves for a year. Expired items, and items from companies that are no longer exits.


Yep, expired, returned, some-damanged, discontinued items. Sometimes you find some good deals if you know what exactly to look for but make sure you double check any electric equipment (lights/pumps) to make sure they are in working condition.

Salt ... I once saw two buckets of Redsea salt that have broken side (but inside with a bag is sealed), generally not good price either.

Generally spring one is better than the fall one (this), because more people return fish-stuff in the winter time.


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

I would've been happy to see ANY of the stuff you guys mention!! Unfortunately the Big Al's in London is so completely useless they don't even participate in this sale!


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Sinerviz said:


> I would've been happy to see ANY of the stuff you guys mention!! Unfortunately the Big Al's in London is so completely useless they don't even participate in this sale!


yeah franchisee  Only Scar/Sauga/Oak are corporate store.

So anybody go today in the rain?


----------



## Sinerviz (Apr 2, 2011)

vaporize said:


> yeah franchisee  Only Scar/Sauga/Oak are corporate store.


I didn't know that! That explains a lot!! I always wondered why they would even allow the London store to have the name and I guess they just don't care because it's a measly little franchisee.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Sinerviz said:


> I didn't know that! That explains a lot!! I always wondered why they would even allow the London store to have the name and I guess they just don't care because it's a measly little franchisee.


LOL the owner of that store pays *big *bucks to put Big Als branding on his store.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Went by wasn't looking for anything major just browsing mostly. Quite a few tank/stand combos at BA scarb.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Pass by Scarb Big Als this morning, saw four brand new Eheim 2215 for $120 each



Will Hayward said:


> LOL the owner of that store pays *big *bucks to put Big Als branding on his store.


Just a million, it's not a lot


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

what else they got at BA scarb?


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Blarg. Wish I could go but it's so far away. Probably just going to order the filters I need on Big Al's US, seems it's cheaper there anyways... and strangely no tax.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

splur said:


> Blarg. Wish I could go but it's so far away. Probably just going to order the filters I need on Big Al's US, seems it's cheaper there anyways... and strangely no tax.


Just wait for the shipping and brokerage fees...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

splur said:


> Blarg. Wish I could go but it's so far away. Probably just going to order the filters I need on Big Al's US, seems it's cheaper there anyways... and strangely no tax.


I can hook you up with any brand new canister filters except Eheim, and it is cheaper than any stores


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

went today, crappiest sale ever. 75% of the items were soaking wet.
Staff as usual is rude and not helpful.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

cold said:


> went today, crappiest sale ever. 75% of the items were soaking wet.
> Staff as usual is rude and not helpful.


glad I didn't wake up early for disappointments


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I picked up an Eheim G65 canister filter for $ 209 ($30 off regular price) at the Vaughan store - they did not have these on sale in Newmarket. I saw some of the Fluval tanks for planted tanks discounted at $ 99.00 at the Newmarket store. I think the items on sale vary from store to store...


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm going to make my way to BA NY today, ill update later to tell you guys about the goodies they have

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


Edit: not very impressive .. they just have a cheap tent inside, where decor is 20% off, and some tanks are 20% off as well. Some other items are, as well. Good for someone who wants a large tank, but that is about it


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*big als sale*

was there today not really a whole hell of a lot some discounted plastic plants a few odds and sods in lighting some tank/stand and hood combos , marine fish 25% off didnt really walk thru freshawater stuff , the big als pet place is open 
birds and reptiles moved in there just like a petsmart pretty close compared dog food to some of the other stores was a little more expensive but was just sort of walking thru to see what they had 
cheers 
tom


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

what kinda lighting did they have at what price range?


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great price for clown loaches. Got 3, cute little guys.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

they have alot of Seapora Sponge Filter 60 (the ones that work with air, or maybe they can be prefilters), and it is 4$ from 12$. Is that a good price?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

zfarsh said:


> they have alot of Seapora Sponge Filter 60 (the ones that work with air, or maybe they can be prefilters), and it is 4$ from 12$. Is that a good price?


That a great deal. The Seapora Sponge Filters are almost identical to everyone's favourite "ATI Hydrosponge"s. Good to have a couple running in tanks for the quicksetup of hospital tanks, or in your acclimation tanks, breeding tanks. Hell good to put one in a display tank if you've got a bubbler in there anyways.

If you buy them, it's a good idea to buy some airline tube/hose, and also an airstone for each filter, and you should have a checkvalve on your airpump.


----------



## szuwar (Nov 26, 2009)

Picked up AquaticLife Ph monitor/controller with 2 ph probes , brand new in a box for $50 , can't complain , thanks Mark lol


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Guys it all depends on what you want. I got myself as a spare GLO T5HO ballast 2x 24W/2 x39W for $30 which is cheap, its new, they had so many.

I told my friend to pick up a 3ft long bow tank for $10. All he need to do is replace the side glass and resilcone the tank, its cheap, why not.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

The Barrie store didn't have much...maybe it had more yesterday. Shrug...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

do their boxing day sales usually include lightbulbs?? im in the market for one of their 13W PL lights, but they run for 21.99 n thats BS lol


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

ninjaturtle said:


> do their boxing day sales usually include lightbulbs?? im in the market for one of their 13W PL lights, but they run for 21.99 n thats BS lol


Past Boxing Day Flyers

2010:
http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/flyers2010/bigals/bigals_boxingday_p01.jpg
http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/flyers2010/bigals/bigals_boxingday_p02.jpg
http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/flyers2010/bigals/bigals_boxingday_p03.jpg
http://boxingday.redflagdeals.com/flyers2010/bigals/bigals_boxingday_p04.jpg

2009:
http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt35/y2k_gt/img001.jpg
http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt35/y2k_gt/img002.jpg
http://i595.photobucket.com/albums/tt35/y2k_gt/img004.jpg

2008:
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/attachments/photo1_1063376_11780.jpg
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/attachments/photo1_1065364_11780.jpg
http://www.pricenetwork.ca/attachments/photo1_1066470_11780.jpg

2007:
http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/249/bigals01bd2.jpg

2006:
http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8978/ba01ml2.jpg
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/801/ba02ue6.jpg

Hopefully that will help you and others...


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

gawd... that just made me not wana buy anything til boxing day. but realistically i dont even need most of it.

the salt mix is a great deal but im prob gona run my 2 gallon pico... anyone wana split a bucket of salt mix? lol


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

ninjaturtle said:


> do their boxing day sales usually include lightbulbs?? im in the market for one of their 13W PL lights, but they run for 21.99 n thats BS lol


If this is a CFL, you can get them at Home Depot for less than $2 each, if you get the 6 pack and use the coupon from Enersave.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

BillD said:


> If this is a CFL, you can get them at Home Depot for less than $2 each, if you get the 6 pack and use the coupon from Enersave.


hey i was refering to the 50/50 n 10000k bulbs. the ones at hardware stores are like 2700k i think


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

BillD said:


> If this is a CFL, you can get them at Home Depot for less than $2 each, if you get the 6 pack and use the coupon from Enersave.


If anyone have the Save on Energy coupon booklet handy and not using some coupons I would be grateful for thier left over coupons they have not used. I'm in need of the weatherstripping coupons and would greatly appreciate if I can get 2 of them as the place is chilly and the drafts are from the door and windows on the old house.

Thanks in advance. Closer to 404 & Steeles/Fairview Mall the better


----------

